# Maine Timeshare



## Mayble (Aug 6, 2011)

Based on the advise I received from TUG to buy where you want to stay, I have been considering a timeshare in Maine.  I do realize the summer months would have higher trading value, however, would week 21 (Memorial Week) be a strong trader?  Maine is within a day's drive and we do prefer to travel slightly off season, however, I would still want the option to trade into another resort in Orlando during the summer. 

Would Cape Cod summer be a better option?  My concern with Cape Cod is they don't have nice quality resorts, they seem to be all converted motels.

Your advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Numismatist (Aug 6, 2011)

Mayble said:


> Based on the advise I received from TUG to buy where you want to stay, I have been considering a timeshare in Maine.  I do realize the summer months would have higher trading value, however, would week 21 (Memorial Week) be a strong trader?  Maine is within a day's drive and we do prefer to travel slightly off season, however, I would still want the option to trade into another resort in Orlando during the summer.
> 
> Would Cape Cod summer be a better option?  My concern with Cape Cod is they don't have nice quality resorts, they seem to be all converted motels.
> 
> Your advise would be appreciated.



I live in Maine, Memorial Week is considered the official start of tourist season, but can still be chilly.  Also, I'm not sure there are too many timeshares in Maine worthy.  Samoset is nice in Rockport, Acadia seems to be a mess, OOB is way too touristy and trashy ... IMO.


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 6, 2011)

Numismatist said:


> I live in Maine, Memorial Week is considered the official start of tourist season, but can still be chilly.  Also, I'm not sure there are too many timeshares in Maine worthy.  Samoset is nice in Rockport, Acadia seems to be a mess, OOB is way too touristy and trashy ... IMO.



I  couldn't agree more. I, too, live in Maine. Samoset has a large number of units for re- sale through a sales office on the property, but I feel the prices are unrealistic. I also would only own weeks from the last week of June through early October- otherwise the weather is uncertain.


----------



## Mayble (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.  Samoset seems like a beautiful resort.  I think a peak summary week will be hard to find at reasonanble price, also they don't have many two bedroom units, would anyone know the trade value of a Samoset one bedroom unit?


----------



## Lilman (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello, for the week your talking about Samoset would give you about 20 TPU via RCI, it is dual affiliated, but im not sure where it would trade better RCI or II. I own a week there but have yet to be able to actually visit, been using as a trader.


----------



## Mayble (Aug 6, 2011)

Lilman said:


> Hello, for the week your talking about Samoset would give you about 20 TPU via RCI, it is dual affiliated, but im not sure where it would trade better RCI or II. I own a week there but have yet to be able to actually visit, been using as a trader.



Thanks for your help.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 8, 2011)

Lilman said:


> Hello, for the week your talking about Samoset would give you about 20 TPU via RCI, it is dual affiliated, but im not sure where it would trade better RCI or II..



Samoset has a fairly low quality rating in II, which may or may not matter to you - the lower the quality the more resorts it will pull in II, but I'm not sure if it will pull the top tier.  My Club Intrawest won't pull Samoset at all because II considers CI higher quality, but my Trapp Lodge does pull Samoset.


----------



## theo (Aug 10, 2011)

*Not at all "low quality", regardless of "low II trade value"...*



tashamen said:


> Samoset has a fairly low quality rating in II....



True enough, but nonetheless very odd (...to me, anyhow). The entire facility and property is really quite spectacular in virtually every possible respect, in my opinion. I have to believe that any "quality deficiency" perceived by II simply has to do with the absence of a full kitchen --- no oven, just a stovetop (in all of the units I've been in, anyhow). I don't exchange, so II "valuation" matters not at all to me, personally.

A Memorial Day week at Samoset was recently relisted three times on eBay, with no bids at all on the first two tries (obviously too high a reserve). Finally sold on the third try (when listed with no reserve) last week for $97.00 --- with only one bidder. A very good deal for someone, but as others have noted this is entirely too early (weather wise) to be legitimately considered as even _remotely_ resembling "summer" in Maine.

There are three separate timeshare buildings at Samoset; each has different maintenance fees and different check-in days. Building 1 is "Friday to Friday", with the lowest maintenance fees. Buildings 2 & 3 are both "Saturday to Saturday", with higher maintenance fees. I presume (but am not certain) that the variations in maintenance fees have to do with the fact that the three buildings may have been built at different times, not simultaneously, with the later construction reflecting slightly higher fees (which are still quite reasonable, regardless of which building).

P.S. Fwiw, being specific to the great state of Maine (and to Cape Cod), this thread would likely get much more exposure and much more input if moved over to the "US-Eastern" forum by a moderator. This orphan "all other timeshare systems" forum is not the best place for such a geographically specific inquiry...


----------



## theo (Sep 13, 2011)

*Resale price "inflation" at Samoset...*



theo said:


> A Memorial Day week at Samoset was recently relisted three times on eBay, with no bids at all on the first two tries (obviously too high a reserve). Finally sold on the third try (when listed with no reserve) last week for $97.00 --- with only one bidder.



If you misssed all three eBay auctions for the above referenced Memorial Day week at Samoset, be advised that you still have a chance to buy it... 

This exact same week / unit in Bldg. III is now being offered for sale right here in the TUG Marketplace ---
but at $2,495 (plus closing costs) instead of the above cited $97.00 winning bid figure on eBay.    
$2.5k may reflect the fantasy figures in the on-site timeshare office, but not current market reality.

P.S. I misspoke previously regarding check-in days among the 3 separate buildings at Samoset. Buildings I and II are both "Friday to Friday". Only Building III is "Saturday to Saturday". My apologies for the error.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Sep 13, 2011)

*Have you considered the Harbor Ridge Resort http://www.harborridge.com/  Southwest Habor, ME? Most of the units are 2BR, sleep 6; I think there are 2 units that sleep 4 that have instead of the second bedroom, a hot tube. Checkin is either Sat or Sun based on the unit number. HR gives you easy access to Acadia National Park and Bar Harbor. I bought to use so I don't know the trade power but from what I read here, it is hard to trade into.

Since you mentioned Cape Cod, I own at the Brewster Green http://www.brewstergreenresort.com/ in Brewster, MA. BG is not a converted motel, have full kitchens and are either 2 or 3 bedroom. I don't believe there are any units that only sleep 4. BG is located on the bay side at the inside of the elbow. Checkin is on Friday. It is about 45 minutes from the Cape Cod Canal and about 45 minutes from P'town at the tip which provides easy access to all of Cape Cod. It is in a residential neighborhood. I bought to use so I don't know the trade power. 



SBtS*


----------



## bilfbr245 (Sep 13, 2011)

Difference in MF's at the Samoset are based on the square footage of the unit, not differences among the three buildings.  The MF's are quite reasonable.  I just got my bill today for my one bedroom October week, $357.


----------



## theo (Sep 13, 2011)

*I must respectfully disagree, at least in part...*



bilfbr245 said:


> Difference in MF's at the Samoset are based on the square footage of the unit, not differences among the three buildings.  The MF's are quite reasonable.  I just got my bill today for my one bedroom October week, $357.



Among various family members, we too own (and use) a number of different weeks at Samoset. Our assorted weeks are at different times of the year. 

While you are absolutely correct that current Building I maintenance fees (for a 1BR unit) are $357, current maintenance fees for a 1BR unit in Building III by comparison, are $369. That difference is admittedly very small and we certainly agree that the fees are very reasonable in either case --- they just aren't exactly the same for a 1BR unit within the different buildings....


----------



## bilfbr245 (Sep 13, 2011)

The one bedroom units at the Samoset are not all of the same square footage. The difference in square footage is small, but that is what accounts for the small difference in MF's. In some cases, the MF's for one bedroom units within the same building are different. Admittedly a small point, and my disagreement is also most respectful. I think it is nice that we both share such interest in and enthusiasm for the Samoset.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Sep 13, 2011)

Have you looked into Inn Seasons The Falls in Ogunquit.  I went this past memorial day, week it was WONDERFUL....


----------



## tonyg (Sep 13, 2011)

Weeks 25-34 have the top trading value, 44-18 are the dogs. In addition to Harbor Ridge (which is 5*) there is Acadia Village(4*) which is also close to the park. Acadia Village has a resale program in house for HOA units and another associated with the resort for resales. If you are interested, PM me and I'll give you a contact number and names to ask for. For Harbor Ridge resales, contact the resort and talk to Annette Bartlett. Both resorts are currently considering dual affiliation and are now both II resorts. I've been to both resorts in the past three months and neither of them are a mess.


----------



## theo (Sep 14, 2011)

*Thanks...*



bilfbr245 said:


> The one bedroom units at the Samoset are not all of the same square footage. The difference in square footage is small, but that is what accounts for the small difference in MF's. In some cases, the MF's for one bedroom units within the same building are different. Admittedly a small point, and my disagreement is also most respectful. I think it is nice that we both share such interest in and enthusiasm for the Samoset.



Thank you for that information / clarification. I did not know that there were (even minor) square footage differences (...or mf differences) among 1BR units within the same buildings at Samoset. Live and learn...


----------



## amycurl (Sep 27, 2011)

We own at HBR and it's a great trader. We own the first or second week of June (wk 22 or 23) and it's a high-demand II week, despite it still being relatively "early" season. We've also often gotten bonus week offers from II as an incentive to deposit. 

The best benefit is that the resort is controlled by the HOA, and is managed by locally-hired staff, not a large company. This keeps MF low and gives the owners a high degree of control and true "ownership." (The MFs are so low, I use it as my trump card when I do other TS sale presentations.) The HOA board is also dedicated to doing whatever it takes to maintain its Premier Resort status.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 27, 2011)

*Maine*

Samoset is my dream RCI trade.  But with a Bluegreen Big Cedar one bedroom deposit, I can only pull winter months in Maine.   My second choice would be SW Harbor though it's II and I have RCI.


----------



## DianneL (Sep 27, 2011)

*Samoset*

Enjoyed reading these posts.  We traded into Samoset through RCI, June, 2013.  Really look forward to travelling to that part of the US.  We have also traded into Brewster Green, Cape Cod (mentioned above).  It is really nice and in a location about mid-Cape.  Great location and resort.  We were there about two years ago.  This was also a RCI trade.


----------



## theo (Sep 27, 2011)

*Hope springs eternal...*



Glynda said:


> Samoset is my dream RCI trade.  But with a Bluegreen Big Cedar one bedroom deposit, I can only pull winter months in Maine.   My second choice would be SW Harbor though it's II and I have RCI.



I have *occasionally* met people on site at Samoset who have managed trades into good (i.e., non-winter) Samoset weeks (...although I have never asked what they used as their "deposit" to get there). 

Since prime Samoset weeks have considerable and consistent rental value, I suspect that Samoset owners not able to use their weeks themselves would almost always rent out the week, instead of giving it to RCI. Just speculating, but I know that I personally would *never* even *consider* giving any of my Samoset weeks to RCI. But that's me (...and I will readily admit to greatly disliking RCI anyhow).

On the other hand, life throws everyone surprises, so it's not too difficult to imagine a Samoset owner suddenly unable to use his / her week and having insufficient time remaining to be able to rent it out before the occupancy date. In such a scenario, "deposit" is the last "resort" o sorry for the bad pun) and *someone* with an ongoing search on file might well then unexpectedly and suddenly find themselves being offered a good prime week at Samoset, albeit most likely on relatively short notice.


----------



## djs (Sep 28, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind about Cape timeshares is that in some towns they do not have kitchens per town regulations.  Likely part of whatever agreement the developer had to make in order to protect local resturaunts.  

Of course any summer week in the Cape is going to have enough demand/value to offset the lack of kitchen.


----------

